# D254/D80 vs RP15



## Donz (Aug 6, 2019)

Has anyone tried these yeasts? I'm thinking about both options for this years Cab and was hoping to get some feedback from anyone that has used them in the past.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 6, 2019)

Donz said:


> Has anyone tried these yeasts? I'm thinking about both options for this years Cab and was hoping to get some feedback from anyone that has used them in the past.



I've used D254 for reds, but not the others. I very much like the D254 and wouldn't hesitate to recommend it as a strong contender, along with BM 4x4............


----------



## CDrew (Aug 6, 2019)

Used 254 once and it’s good. Fast and hot. I’m going to try RP15 this year along with another go around with The Avante 

Good luck. Looking forward to grape season.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 6, 2019)

I’ve used the duo on a barrel of Zin and Barbera. Good results with both. Thinking of using this year with Cab Franc. Best wine was the blend of both.


----------



## Donz (Aug 7, 2019)

Johnd said:


> I've used D254 for reds, but not the others. I very much like the D254 and wouldn't hesitate to recommend it as a strong contender, along with BM 4x4............



BM 4x4 has been my go to yeast for the last 3 years and been great. Just want to switch it up this year.


----------



## Donz (Aug 7, 2019)

CDrew said:


> Used 254 once and it’s good. Fast and hot. I’m going to try RP15 this year along with another go around with The Avante
> 
> Good luck. Looking forward to grape season.



How was your experience with Avante? Looks very interesting.


----------



## Donz (Aug 7, 2019)

NorCal said:


> I’ve used the duo on a barrel of Zin and Barbera. Good results with both. Thinking of using this year with Cab Franc. Best wine was the blend of both.



The duo you mean D254/D80?


----------



## NorCal (Aug 7, 2019)

Donz said:


> The duo you mean D254/D80?


Split the batch and fermented dry, one with D80, the other D254, then combined to age.


----------



## CDrew (Aug 7, 2019)

@Donz

Great experience with Avante. It worked so well, I just got 500gm for this season at Lodi Wine Labs.


----------



## Donz (Aug 7, 2019)

CDrew said:


> @Donz
> 
> Great experience with Avante. It worked so well, I just got 500gm for this season at Lodi Wine Labs.
> 
> View attachment 55846



Nice. So you chose this over the D254/D80 combo? I read that it also consumes 30% of the malic acid as well. Did you pitch MLF after or not even?


----------



## CDrew (Aug 7, 2019)

Donz said:


> Nice. So you chose this over the D254/D80 combo? I read that it also consumes 30% of the malic acid as well. Did you pitch MLF after or not even?



Still do a co-inoculated MLF with CH16.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 8, 2019)

I’ve used Avante the past two years and 300 gallons worth of wine. It is a wonder yeast for sure, chugs through anything and never a hint of h2s. It is an attractive alternative, but not sure you get all the flavors you would by other proven yeast or combining multiple yeast whose taste profile work well together.

Tough trade off. If I knew I was going to have to deal with H2S, I’d go Avante for sure. If I knew I wasn’t going to have H2S, I’d use d80/d254. My issue is that the grapes in my area lack nutrients and are prone to H2S, so keeping up and hoping you are giving the yeast the right amount at the right time can be a chore.


----------



## Donz (Aug 8, 2019)

Well maybe I'll give both a shot this season. D254/D80 with my Cab/Sangiovese and Avante with my Malbec.

I'm also debating using Lallzyme EX-V for the first time but not sure if it is really necessary... Thoughts? I have never used it in the past.

There are just so many additives it can get a little overboard.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 8, 2019)

I used an enzyme in the past and found it not necessary with grapes and variety I’m using.


----------



## 4score (Aug 8, 2019)

We've been sold on Avante for several seasons now. LOVE it! Solid performer. Very high tolerances to heat and alcohol levels. No H2S! The only change we've made is the addition of Prelude non-sach yeast "before" adding the Avante. Last year we let Prelude go for about 2-4 brix before adding Avante. This year, we're going to let the Prelude go deeper (5-8 brix) to see if we can maximize its potential.

We love working with the guys at Lodi Wine Labs. Procured most supplies from them as their prices are great.


----------



## 4score (Aug 8, 2019)

Going to try enzymes this year with our Cabernet. I want good extraction and I need to ensure we get the max juice (enough to fill a 60-gal barrel) out of the bin of grapes I'm getting.


----------



## DriftlessDoc (Aug 9, 2019)

I just pitched RockPile in with some cab grapes and I'm not impressed at all. Maybe its a bad batch of yeast but its not doing much. Used nutrient and energizer. Used D254 with an identical bucket and it went off without a hitch.


----------



## Donz (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks for the info. I've chosen not to go with RP15.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 9, 2019)

4score said:


> Going to try enzymes this year with our Cabernet. I want good extraction and I need to ensure we get the max juice (enough to fill a 60-gal barrel) out of the bin of grapes I'm getting.


It will be interesting to see the difference in astringency, color and depth of flavor compared to the last Cab. The last time we used enzymes on the (Zin 2014?), I was not a fan. It took a few years in the bottle for the tannins to die down.


----------



## Donz (Aug 9, 2019)

I have never used them or really seen the need so I guess you have just convinced me not too.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 9, 2019)

Donz said:


> Well maybe I'll give both a shot this season. D254/D80 with my Cab/Sangiovese and Avante with my Malbec.
> 
> I'm also debating using Lallzyme EX-V for the first time but not sure if it is really necessary... Thoughts? I have never used it in the past.
> 
> There are just so many additives it can get a little overboard.


Excellent, keep us updated


----------



## JoP (Aug 10, 2019)

Has anyone use CVRP yeast and did it work for you?
Thanks


----------

